# Best choice for TiVo HD drive replacement



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

A few years ago I purchased and installed a 1TB Western Digital hard drive (WD10EVDS) in my 652 HD TiVo. The drive's now failing. What would be the best compatible choice of drive for my TiVo these days?


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Anyone have some input? I'm going to have to order one and want to get something that doesn't have any gotchas.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Sbmocp said:


> A few years ago I purchased and installed a 1TB Western Digital hard drive (WD10EVDS) in my 652 HD TiVo. The drive's now failing. What would be the best compatible choice of drive for my TiVo these days?


While they were available new, I preferred the WD20EURX AV-GP drives but I'm pretty sure Western Digital has discontinued those. A number of users are recommending the red series for TiVo's and the 2TB one would be a WD20EFRX but I haven't tried one myself.

Scott


----------



## Luke M (Nov 5, 2002)

WD20EURX is available from a third party seller on Amazon for $61.50. I bought one recently and the date was something like June 2015. Not factory fresh, who knows where they came from, but they're available.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

Luke M said:


> WD20EURX is available from a third party seller on Amazon for $61.50. I bought one recently and the date was something like June 2015. Not factory fresh, who knows where they came from, but they're available.


I saw another listing on Amazon that was from a third party but "Fulfilled by Amazon" for $68.00 with Prime but didn't want to be responsible pointing out what we would call NOS (New Old Stock) in the car restoration hobby. 

Scott


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

Excellent--thanks for the tips! I just ordered one from the Amazon seller.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

HerronScott said:


> I saw another listing on Amazon that was from a third party but "Fulfilled by Amazon" for $68.00 with Prime but didn't want to be responsible pointing out what we would call NOS (New Old Stock) in the car restoration hobby.
> 
> Scott


They might not exactly be NOS, they might have come out of WD external drives. Apparently they throw in whatever's handy.

And of course that means no WD warranty on them.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

The first drive I bought and installed worked great (2015 date) so I decided to buy another and finally upgrade my other stock 652 unit. Got it yesterday--new in original antistatic bag, date of January 2013. Will I have any issues or should I return it?

Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Sbmocp said:


> The first drive I bought and installed worked great (2015 date) so I decided to buy another and finally upgrade my other stock 652 unit. Got it yesterday--new in original antistatic bag, date of January 2013. Will I have any issues or should I return it?
> 
> Sent from my XT1575 using Tapatalk


You should run

wdidle3.exe

to make sure Intellipark is disabled or set to some very high value (like 300 seconds), although if it was built in 2013 you probably won't have to worry about Power Up In Standby (P.U.I.S.) which started being a problem about a year ago.

And of course you should run WD's own diagnostic software long test on the drive before doing anything else with it.


----------

